# System randomly dropping ps/2 input devices

## gr0x0rd

My system started exhibiting some strange behavior recently... at random, my ps/2 keyboard and mouse just stop responding. Both have usb functionality, so when this happens, I can just plug them into usb ports to be able to use the system again, but I'd like to find out why this is happening and try to rule out hardware failure if I can. I'd also like to keep my usb ports free for other devices and not have to swap all the time.

I've re-emerged xf86-input-evdev and hal without effect. There doesn't seem to be anything in dmesg or /var/log/messages when it happens either. How would I go about determining if this is a software issue or if my motherboard is on the fritz?

Cheers,

----------

## Dorsai!

I am experiencing the same problem lately.

Does your keyboard still work when switching to console or restarting the X Server? (using a second usb keyboard)

This fixes the problems for me and I can use my keyboard again.

I also tried to recompile evdev without any effect.

PS: Do you use some kind of input manager?

I am using IBUS. Maybe this is making problems again. wouldn't be the first one...

----------

## gr0x0rd

Hmm... I also have a backup usb mouse/keyboard. My ps/2 kb also has a usb connector with 2 usb ports on it... my wireless periphs are connected via one of these ports.

After killing my X server with the secondary devices and restarting, I don't have ps/2 functionality again.

For the sake of experimentation, I unplugged the usb cable from my ps/2 kb from the system. I'll post here if the system is able to run for any prolonged period of time without dropping the ps/2 devices again.

----------

